# MMA Injuries



## Jagermeister (Dec 13, 2005)

What are the most common injuries you have sustained while training as a MMA fighter?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't consider myself a MMA "fighter", no UFC/competition aspirations here 

The only injury I have done to myself, outside of the occasional bleeding nose, bruise or velcro burns, is injure a rib, not let it heal properly and now the pain has become somewhat chronic.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 13, 2005)

Um....most common I see in others is either cuts above the eye or knee issues. Most common on me would be bruised or black eyes or cuts.

7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 13, 2005)

nothing major, bumps, bruises, cut lips, odd hyper extension or twisted something.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

My wife always asks me why there are scratches and bruises all over my body (from where the gi was pulled tight on me, or where I was hit).

Bruised ribs were the biggest issue for me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 14, 2005)

Strains, sprains, and various torn material.  I've broken fingers and a clavicle on the ground.  Small bones in the hand from punching.  I did both of my wrists falling.  Took a side kick to the ribs that broke a few as a teen.  Smashed my nose a few times and smashed my toes.  When I competed, I spent more time injured then healthy...and I think that is the norm.


----------

